# ice:link mount of iPod in X5 centre armrest



## ywu (May 2, 2004)

Has anyone been able to get/create a mount so that the ipod (using icelink) can be placed in the centre armrest of a euro X5 rather than on a dash mount? It's just that I already have a mobile phone mounted on the dash and to have an ipod too would kill the aesthetics!


----------

